# Best I've Ever Done



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I... I... I just can't stop looking at it... <G> This is far and away the best Zippo I've ever done, and just wanted to share the picture with you guys.


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

That is AWESOME!!!!Great work!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

That Zippo... is art!!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome I need to order on for my wife will pm you


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That kicks ass Squid!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Love it Squid! Great work!!*


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

You are the Michaelangelo of Zippos brother!! Whats the goin rate? What do I need to supply?


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

sweet!


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that's Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice indeed!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

WOW Squid...that's freakin' beautiful!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Work Squid!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Dude you never cease to amaze me!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Swaeeet, thats all I can say - Swaaaaeeeetttt! I need one Damn you--I need it Bad! hah! You da Mon!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

looking good. Definitely a cool idea!


----------



## cigardaddyo (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice!! great job.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice! it is amazing!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

El Lechero said:


> You are the Michaelangelo of Zippos brother!! Whats the goin rate? What do I need to supply?


Actually, I've been thinking about this for some time now. A change in my circumstance has left me with the need to make some decisions rather quickly. I quit my "day job" this past week, and I'm going to make an attempt to make a living off my cigar-band artwork. <G> Yeah, I know, I'm crazy; but there's a lot of people here who have known that for some time now. In any case, pricing is a major consideration which I'll be finalizing in the next few days. If there's no objection, I'll post further developments in this thread, bearing in mind that I won't use it as an advertisment...

Thanks...

-Squid


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Looks real nice, Squid.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow that looks awsome


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

great job on that one!


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

I really didn't know you did this. Very ingenious.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Unbelievable!!:dribble: :dribble: :dribble:That is one sweet lighter


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice lighter squiddy!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Very Nice


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Nice! Lito Gomez Lighter! A rare find.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

She's a beauty! You nailed the color!


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Very nice Squid, You do some awsome work!!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Squid-

Thats some "inking" you did there

Beautacious my man


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

acids????????:frown:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Dude...spectacular...your truly gifted...nice work.


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Call up the Met! We've got a work of art that needs some framing and displaying!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Simply spectacular work Squiddy - that LG Zippo is really amazing! Well done Sir! 

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good looking lighter


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

Outstanding, Architeuthis! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.

Be well,
Don


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Squid, that is a great job on that piece. You do an outstanding job all the time, but I love the Diez and that lighter turned out Extremely well!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm not really into zippos but that thing looks pro.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That is awesome!!!!!!! Think you could do one of the Zippo torches with an Oliva V band? If so PM me!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet Zippo!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

don't know how I missed this till now, great work Tim! But I still like the one you made for me better


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

How about you make one for, or send one of each that you made thus far to the manufacturer and see what kinda response you get. Maybe you'll get some free stuff or a praise of some sort. Just try it and let us know what's up.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Read it and weep guys! Yesterday I gave this lighter to DanRichmond to present to Cigar Diva (who was not there)... <G> Never fear, as I can re-create anything if anybody is interested in a particular lighter.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I know Cigar-Diva... She must just be speechless, as to not post a reply... <G> In any case, I'm collecting those LG bands whenever I get a chance.

<G>

Squid®


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

We were at Robustos Saturday and Dan said Lynn was not feeling good. She may still be feeling bad.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Troy...

Thanks for replying... I didn't realize that... Squid was just joking anyway... <G> Lynn can get better; but apparently Squid cannot get any more funny... <G>

In any case, we all know the same people, so I'll close publicly fer now... <G>

Squid®


----------

